# Small Stock Yard - build



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Next winter project is a small stock yard.

Got some scale lumber from Smith Pond Junction. Very impressed with their wood and if you get the bundles they are very reasonably priced. I've gotten some scale lumber from others and the quality and price don't come close to these guys.

I'm not building any particular stock yard. It is modeled after the type used mainly for sheep. That is they are not as tall as some used for cattle and they have most of the fence boards low so the sheep cannot squeeze through. I thought about making double chutes, one lower and one upper. But since it's going outside and no one will be able to get that close to it to I decided against it as folks would not be able to appreciate the detail required for that.

I laid out a rough plan for the overall stock yard. It calls for two chutes. So I started with that. I used 6x6 posts and 2x6 fence boards. I need to add some stairs to either side of the platform. I tried and failed several times to build some stairs I liked. I'll probably ordered some stair stringers from Banta Models. A bit pricey but only ones I can find that make real wood stringers. 

This link shows the chutes completed and weathered: https://goo.gl/photos/GF5anFiZn7nxnhdw6

They were not difficult to build but required a lot of time as each connection point was glued with Titebond III and clamped.

-Jim


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice work Jim
I just placed an order with Smith Pond Saturday for a Shingle Mill I will be building this winter.
Keep up the good work and have fun.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

They have some nice kits. Got my eye on that Cedar Creek barn.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress on the stockyard. Made some gates (5), for the stockyard. Two for the loading pens, two for stock pens and one for the alley. They are the same on both sides so I can use them as left or right.

https://goo.gl/photos/u6idaJwYi8NijXrf9

-Jim


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Jim, those gates look really good. In fact, I wish my yard had gates that nice 

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dan 

Added the gate supports and built the stairs that will go on either side of the chute platforms.
https://goo.gl/photos/e7qjb5HvR63yUWUC8

I tried making the stair stringers myself but after a few failed attempts I ended up buying the stringers from Banta Model Works.

The gates don't operate. Since it's going outside I find it's more important for things to hold up to the weather, so the gates are just glued in place with Titebond III.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking very nice and very much real looking, been to a few real ones myself, you have done a really good job
Dennis


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice work!! They look just like ones I have seen in CO.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim;

They are looking good. Once they are finished, don't forget to add the proper amount of "ambiance."










Mine was made from dried alfalfa (hamster or rabbit food) soaked with a dark brown or walnut stain.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dennis & Dick! I ran out of lumber so progress has stopped temporarily.

David, that might be a bit too real  Great looking load, yes pun intended. Looks so real I can smell it


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Jim

It's time to order that barn along with the rest of the stock yard lumber.
What is a stock yard with out the barn for the saddles.
I have started the general store and Julie started the Church, first buildings for our RR.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, I definitely like that barn, but I'm thinking I have enough projects to get me through the rest of this winter. It will be the priority for next year though. Eventually I want a small town of a dozen or so buildings. And that general store would be a good one.

Would love to see pics of the store and church when completed 

-Jim


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Update:

Finished up the fencing. So I ended up with two holding pens, two loading pens, two chutes and an alley.

https://goo.gl/photos/CbAh7vZrgYqBi4Ni9

The board the stockyard is sitting on is T1-11. It will be the base when placed outside. I put some bracing along the edges so it won't curl up outdoors.

Next is to add a feeding rack and water trough in the larger pen.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice Jim.

How big is the T1-11?


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow! That really looks great.


-Kevin.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim;

Very nice! The feeding racks and water troughs will really dress it up. Do you plan to add cows? Schleich make some really nice cows.










Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, the board is 42" x 42"

Thanks for the kind words Kevin  Been a fun project but takes awhile because of all the gluing. 

David, thanks for the tip on Schleich. I actually had plans for sheep and I see they have some nice looking sheep too. The reason for sheep is we have a Belgian Sheepdog, looks like a larger border collie, and are excellent sheep herders. Watched a sheep herding contest once on TV and whenever the handler whistled she really perked up and was ready for work. Might have to add some of that pooh too  Although the rabbit droppings I find all over the layout are about the right size


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That is simply awesome 

Definitely tempting me to redo my small stock yard to look more realistic like yours.

I used the ready built ramps and fencing by BridgeMasters:


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, awesome job on that stock pen, Jim!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Great looking Stock pen, that would look really good on most all layouts
Dennis


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

The size of the stockyard is obviously based on the space you have. I learned a little trick to make your pens appear larger. Just paint it a flat white, the effect is surprising. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words gents! 

Matt, we must have some things in common. I see your sheep herders wagon. I built one also from the GME kit. Where did you get your sheep?

DennisB, do you have some pics you could share of your flat white technique?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

jimtyp said:


> Matt, we must have some things in common. I see your sheep herders wagon. I built one also from the GME kit. Where did you get your sheep?


Yep GME sheep herders wagon. Modified it a bit ("metal" roofing, rubber wheels, and a smoke stack).

These pics are too large to post, but show the wagon up close, 1st 3 are before I added the smoke stack:

Wagon 1
Wagon 2
Wagon 3
Wagon Lit


Just Plain Folk was selling the sheep at a local train show some years ago. Not sure if he still has any, but they are the best "G scale" sheep I've seen.

The cattle are by Big County Toys. Very nice Hereford cattle. Better scale then Schleich.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is one great looking stock yard Jim


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Really nice build Jim, all that gluing makes for incredible detail.

Looking forward to seeing it in place next summer. 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found various animal figures at craft stores like Michael's and they are quite reasonable.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Winn. I did look there, and they do have some farm animals but no sheep :-( I contacted John at Just Plain Folks and he may have some. If not I found a seller on ebay that has the same ones he used to have but of course twice as pricey.

-Jim


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Update:

Added a feeding rack, water trough and water pump to the larger pen:

https://goo.gl/photos/J9m5VwXwqALjZdbF6

The water pump is from Ozark. They don't give a definitive scale for the pump but I'd guess at most 1:24. I gave it a boost, so the spout would reach over the top of the trough, with some brass parts I had.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I wonder if the sheep are trained to pump their own water when they get thirsty?
What a great looking stockyard.
Cheers,
David


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David! You get major credit for providing pics and those great diagrams!!!

I hope they learn quick to pump their own water, I'm certainly not going to do it for them 

-Jim


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim,
You are most welcome.
That's what is great about a forum like this and the people who join in the conversations.
One day I will get around to building a stockyard on my railway, but lots to do before then.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Update:

Glued the stockyard down to the board with TiteBond III, then added sand.

https://goo.gl/photos/mPWVYvMy1hsuwpoWA


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice Jim.
At first glance it looked like you had water in the troth.
Only thought is after instaling animals maby sprinkle some black sand around.
 Iv been in a lot of stock yards and never saw one so clean.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim. Yes, it's a bit too clean  Good idea on the black!
I was wondering about water. I can't keep real water in it, it would dry out too fast. I see Micromark has a water product. Not sure how it would hold up outdoors though.

-Jim


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

jimtyp said:


> I was wondering about water. I can't keep real water in it, it would dry out too fast. I see Micromark has a water product. Not sure how it would hold up outdoors though.
> -Jim


Jim, I've done some research on this and there doesn't appear to be a water modeling product that will stand up to UV. I have a fountain for my town square that I want to "fill" but most everything I've read says that the clear water products just can't handle out-door level UV (many specifically say to keep out of direct sunlight, even indoors)

If you're just putting water into the trough, what about cutting a piece of acrylic to fit inside. You could sand/polish the sides and paint the sides and bottom just a shade darker than the color of the trough to give the appearance of water, and the smooth, clear top would be reflective...


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, good idea on the acrylic lightly sanded 

-Jim


----------



## Zack72 (May 2, 2016)

Cattle looks amazing.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim your stockyard is way to kool great looking model. Pete


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kudos


----------



## RShilling (Jul 6, 2016)

Can you post your plan with dimensions for those of us who don't have any local examples?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would recommend a set of plans from Brewer Plans. Pretty reasonable at $10.50. About half way down on this page is a Denver & Rio Grand Stockyard: http://www.brewerplans.com/structures.htm

Very similar to the one I built, my was not as tall. It even has extra boards (like the one I made) at the bottom so the smaller sheep don't squeeze through


----------

